# Hide hinge > cutter



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi.

I Can't found cutters for hidden hinge holes >>> check attachment. Its for small box .

Cuter heat should looks that









I need blade diameter 40-50mm and thickness 0,5 mm.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Dominik

I know what you want, although I'm not sure I'd use them in a router. I'm just trying to think of an EU source for you.
OK. Here is one: Chronos Ltd Engineering Tools
There is a better selection here:
MSC/JL Industrial Supply Co.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Dominick

Years back in the 60s and 70s these hinges were imported into the UK, for a while. At the time they required a special thin chisel to cut the slots which looked a bit like a trident

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one more way,They sale Dremel tools world wide, I use them to put in the type of hinges you are talking about, I have a full set and they work great and you get them for peanuts..plus you can used them in your router or your router table very easy.

see my uploads for some snapshots of them and others that I use but the Dremel blades work the best..


Amazon.com: 5 Pcs. High Speed Steel Saw Blade w/ 2 Mandrels: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: "Black" Circular Saw Blade Disc w/Arbor Wood Cutter for Dremel Tool: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: 3" Wood Cutting Saw Blade 48-Teeth 1/4" Arbor: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: Enkay 380-C 2" Wood Cutting Saw Blade with 1/8" Shank Mandrel: Home Improvement

http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?srch=usr&filter=barb+hinges&submit.x=17&submit.y=9
========


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I will agree with the dremel tool cutter. I have the blade that you use in a router. I used it in my table and was not satisfied with my ability to make tight fitting hinge holes.. Used my dremel hand held with the dimon cutter and they worked great. Use some epoxy glue to keep them tight.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John
You may want to step up to the bigger arbor, it' helps in the router table.

H5622 Slitting Saw Arbor Set

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Slitting-Saw-Arbor/G1438
http://www.grizzly.com/products/HSS-Slitting-Saws-2-x-1-16-x-1-2-28T/G9466

====



vikingcraftsman said:


> I will agree with the dremel tool cutter. I have the blade that you use in a router. I used it in my table and was not satisfied with my ability to make tight fitting hinge holes.. Used my dremel hand held with the dimon cutter and they worked great. Use some epoxy glue to keep them tight.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Dominick

Don't Wolfcraft do a slotting saw like that? Alternatively there's also RDG who are on eBay but also have quite an extensive shop in this part of the world

Peter

UK supplier of Chronos is in Dunstable

Regards

Phil


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks
slitting saw is perfect 


Yes I use wolfcraft product photo. I bought one set but the thinnest blade have 1mm


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

not seen these guys anywhere i can get good look and useage info 
thanks 
stuart 
england


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Here's a PDF file that will help with them.

Rockler - Search Results for 'barb hinges'
http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000246AA.pdf

=========




stuartwatson said:


> not seen these guys anywhere i can get good look and useage info
> thanks
> stuart
> england


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks buddy


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks bud


----------

